# The First SGTAP bowshoot



## choctawlb (Aug 11, 2011)

The first "South Georgia Traditional and Primitive Archery Club" Shoot is just two weeks away. We would like to get a preliminary head count of those attending, and whether there is a strong enough interest in making ice cream or not Please give us your feedback
Ken


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 11, 2011)

I plan on being there w Nolan in tow.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 11, 2011)

I like ice cream.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 11, 2011)

Andrea and I will be there.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 12, 2011)

There is always interest in making ice cream.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 12, 2011)

Mark down two folks from this part of the State.

Working on the target numbers last night.
1/4" thick expanded pvc sheeting, red vinyl #'s.

Lightweight, easy to hang; ought to last a smart good many years.


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 12, 2011)

Me and Camaro will be there....


----------



## Tikki (Aug 12, 2011)

Planning on being there!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 12, 2011)

ice cream is GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Aug 12, 2011)

Miss Molly and I will be there.


----------



## grayseal (Aug 12, 2011)

The wife and I will be there.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 12, 2011)

I plan to attend and I have three riders who'll be with me if they don't back out:

GordieF
RogerB
Necedah


----------



## Dennis (Aug 12, 2011)

Can i ride in the back


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 12, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Can i ride in the back



Sure...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 12, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Can i ride in the back





dutchman said:


> Sure...



Somehow I don't doubt this.

Will be good to see y'all.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 12, 2011)

choctawlb said:


> The first "South Georgia Traditional and Primitive Archery Club" Shoot is just two weeks away. We would like to get a preliminary head count of those attending, and whether there is a strong enough interest in making ice cream or not Please give us your feedback
> Ken



well i'm lactose intolerant. so, i'll pass on the ice cream, but i'll bring candy bars.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll be there with a friend or 2

ICE CREAM IS A MUST!!!! I'll take a half gallon!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 13, 2011)

dutchman said:


> I plan to attend and I have three riders who'll be with me if they don't back out:
> 
> GordieF
> RogerB
> Necedah





Dennis said:


> Can i ride in the back



Gordie has bowed out. Dennis, you can ride up front with the rest of us.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 13, 2011)

Much better!


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 17, 2011)

"but i'll bring candy bars.:::Mike308::::



Us likes candy barsssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 17, 2011)

Two more from Powder Town.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 17, 2011)

308-MIKE said:


> well i'm lactose intolerant. so, i'll pass on the ice cream, but i'll bring candy bars.



I likes candy bars in my ice cream!!!!!! uh huh!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 17, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I likes candy bars in my ice cream!!!!!! uh huh!!!!




I like ice cream on my candy bars, but I guess either way we'll be aight!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> I like ice cream on my candy bars, but I guess either way we'll be aight!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 17, 2011)

Its getting close!!!


----------



## Necedah (Aug 17, 2011)

PEACH ice cream would be great!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 17, 2011)

Necedah said:


> PEACH ice cream would be great!



Can probably swing that, Dave.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 17, 2011)

I love peach ice creammmmmmm


----------



## dpoole (Aug 18, 2011)

bring yalls sharpening stuff with yall. box targets will be available to shoot broadheads into for tuning.


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 18, 2011)

Would like to join y'all but got a club work day that day. Have a great time!!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 18, 2011)

Sure hate to miss this one, because there is only one FIRST ONE, but I won't be up to it.  No doubt it will be a dandy!  Yall have fun!


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 18, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Sure hate to miss this one, because there is only one FIRST ONE, but I won't be up to it.  No doubt it will be a dandy!  Yall have fun!




We will miss you Pine Nut!


----------



## whiz (Aug 18, 2011)

2 more!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 22, 2011)

Might want to dust your feathers bring a rain suit, if Irene tracks as now forecasted. How many folks can you stack in the Arteest's studio?


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 22, 2011)

We`ll be 6 if it all comes together.


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 22, 2011)

Rain or Shine, 6 days.........


----------



## Tikki (Aug 22, 2011)

The count down has begun!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 22, 2011)

Will there be any lunch available?  What about some drinks too?  Hello?


----------



## dutchman (Aug 22, 2011)

I read somewhere that burgers and dogs will be available.


----------



## Indian nate (Aug 22, 2011)

I am looking for a ride if anyone is going from up around Atlanta and has an extra seat. Can't Make this one otherwise. 

Nathan Sherrin
AKA Indian Nate


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 22, 2011)

Jayin J said:


> Will there be any lunch available?  What about some drinks too?  Hello?



Here ya go...

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6156940&postcount=7


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe the humidity will be low and we'll get some breeze from Ilene, Irene, everwhat her name is..

Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 94


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 24, 2011)

Rain, Shine, Cold, Hot, It don't matter.  Lets Shoot some targets and have some laughs together.  

Makin' Memories cuzin Makin' Memories.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Maybe the humidity will be low and we'll get some breeze from Ilene, Irene, everwhat her name is..
> 
> Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 94



Tic...toc. The humidity might be low, but the humility...well that's an all together different thing. Gonna be fun.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Tic...toc. The humidity might be low, but the humility...well that's an all together different thing. Gonna be fun.



Barry, Barry, Barry!!!!! You my Good Man are the height and epitomy of humility and humblenessses!!!!
I can't wait to get together with everyone Sat and Sun. I believe we are camping Sat night....so hope someone has a shower for me to go to....Hey Muddy????????? I checked weather channel and it'll be a pleasant 98+.......... might have to go over to the Chief's swimmmmin' pool and fall in with the frogs and catfish!!!!!
Is there gonna be a trade blanket or a "for sale" blanket????LOL


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Barry, Barry, Barry!!!!! You my Good Man are the height and epitomy of humility and humblenessses!!!!
> 
> Where is Jake Allen when you need him...I think I've been dissed ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 25, 2011)

Well shoot, I was planning on makin this one, so I could see what its all about. But something has come up and I wont be able to make it. Yall have fun. Maybe catch yall on the next.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 25, 2011)

I am planning on making this one too. By the way, we have blems in.

thanks and see ya saturday, BigJim


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 25, 2011)

BigJim Bow said:


> I am planning on making this one too. By the way, we have blems in.
> 
> thanks and see ya saturday, BigJim



Glad to hear that, Jim.

Bring some blems with ya. I'm sure you can get rid of some. We don't mind.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 25, 2011)

BigJim Bow said:


> I am planning on making this one too. By the way, we have blems in.
> 
> thanks and see ya saturday, BigJim



Awesome, glad u will be able to go Jim.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 25, 2011)

I think a trade blanket would be a good idea.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> TNGIRL said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, Barry, Barry!!!!! You my Good Man are the height and epitomy of humility and humblenessses!!!!
> ...


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 25, 2011)

BigJim Bow said:


> I am planning on making this one too. By the way, we have blems in.
> 
> thanks and see ya saturday, BigJim



Can you please bring my order with you and save me some shipping cost? I will split it with you. 

Either way, it'll be good to see you.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 25, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> Can you please bring my order with you and save me some shipping cost? I will split it with you.



Sure he will ...for a "small" handling charge.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 26, 2011)

sat getting close  seperate  targets set for shooting broadheads into. Bring your broadheads for sharpening and tuning.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Have a great time at the shoot and post up lots of pics after! Sounds like a good time in the making!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 26, 2011)

Not long now.

Be there early for the Opening Day goings on;
I hear several buzzards are possibly doing a fly-over, Barry Duggan 
may be singing the National Anthem, Purdy just might be Grand Martialing 
a parade thru the hayfield, and
 Donnie Poole himself, could be throw..., I mean shooting the first arrow.
Plus, we all know there will be plenty of fireworks. 

Be there, see, and be a part of it all. 

Plus, have a chance to shoot alot of arrows into
foam targets, (some shaped like tasty animals), which
will be stragetically placed, (Hatchet Dan style), amongst
the briars, vines, sticks and pine trees in this part of 
Beautiful Schley county.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 26, 2011)

Can't wait and should be there early


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 26, 2011)

This will be sat and sunday right?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 26, 2011)

Will there be any girls in grass skirts waving palm leaves to help keep me as cool as possible? If so, I want to reserve at least two. How about a cooling pool to take a dip in or maybe even a water hose? Is there a dress code for shooting or can I just shoot in my skivies?  How's that for a mental image.


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 26, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Will there be any girls in grass skirts waving palm leaves to help keep me as cool as possible? If so, I want to reserve at least two. How about a cooling pool to take a dip in or maybe even a water hose? Is there a dress code for shooting or can I just shoot in my skivies?  How's that for a mental image.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 26, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Will there be any girls in grass skirts waving palm leaves to help keep me as cool as possible? If so, I want to reserve at least two. How about a cooling pool to take a dip in or maybe even a water hose? Is there a dress code for shooting or can I just shoot in my skivies?  How's that for a mental image.



In that event I predict you will win!


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 26, 2011)

Not much sleep tonight waitin on mornin'   ::


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 26, 2011)

See yall tommorow, prolly leave Leesburg at 8.00.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 27, 2011)

Leaving Cobb county in an hour


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2011)

Sure wish I was there.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that came. 
Was a great time.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome people, awesome family, awesome ice cream, awesome hot dogs and burgers, awesome weather. Horrible, nasty, trashy shots. But I beat my son and daughter so they have to do the dish`s for a week...
Thanks to all and I see great things for this club.


----------



## whiz (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks, Donnie.  That was a really good shoot.  Who did you say "HID" those targets????::We missed the Peach Ice Cream!!!:


----------



## Dennis (Aug 27, 2011)

Great people,Great place for a shoot, Great course and food. Well worth the drive down there, i'll be back


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 27, 2011)

Had a blast!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well organized shoot, I had a great time!!! Kudos to all the officers and volunteers that brought this club and shoot to fruition.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 27, 2011)

Had a great time among friends, some of which I had not seen for too long. Did not feel as hot as expected, probably due to targets being "hidden" in fairly dense pine thicket which kept the sun off of us.

Peach ice cream was excellent.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 27, 2011)

Great day, all the way around. My buddies Dennis, Roger, and Dave met me at the Indian Trial Road Park and Ride on I-85 in Gwinnett County at 0500 for the trip down to Schley County. Traveling with these guys made the trip short and kept me wide awake behind the wheel. We arrived a tick or two after 0800 and that included a stop at a Waffle House on the way. Not too bad.

We shot, and shot some more, and shot even more. I shot the course 4 times and don't think I could have done any more. Had a good lunch after the second round, which was sorely needed and much appreciated.

The S. GA. Traditional club is off to a good start. I look forward to many more trips to Schley County for the shoots next year.


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 27, 2011)

A big South Georgia thank you to everyone who made this shoot the success it was.
Ken


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 28, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Great day, all the way around. My buddies Dennis, Roger, and Dave met me at the Indian Trial Road Park and Ride on I-85 in Gwinnett County at 0500 for the trip down to Schley County. Traveling with these guys made the trip short and kept me wide awake behind the wheel. We arrived a tick or two after 0800 and that included a stop at a Waffle House on the way. Not too bad.
> 
> We shot, and shot some more, and shot even more. I shot the course 4 times and don't think I could have done any more. Had a good lunch after the second round, which was sorely needed and much appreciated.
> 
> The S. GA. Traditional club is off to a good start. I look forward to many more trips to Schley County for the shoots next year.



Sounds like my day. We left at 4:40am n stopped for breakfast and ended up there about the same as you.
I shot 5 rounds didn't leave til 7 and made better time goin home(10:15) shower and in the bed at 10:30 wore slap out. It was a fun time for sure...

Did Roger or Dennis snore on the trip down?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 28, 2011)

Had an awesome time yesterday. Even though I didn't shoot and left my bow unstrung, it was well worth the trip.  

Can't wait for the next one (and cooler wearther). 

Quite a few kids there but I gotta give props to Tiki for bringing his young friend Christian and just letting the kid have fun. The excitement in his voice, the look on his face when an arrow smacked foam... that's the whole reason I still shoot traditional.  

Oh, and Christian was excited when he hit a target too.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 28, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Did Roger or Dennis snore on the trip down?





Naw, snoring ain't allowed in my truck...


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 29, 2011)

So, who is going to start a picture thread?  Lookin forward to see some SGTAP pics.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 29, 2011)

me....as soon as I get sicheeeated!!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 29, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> me....as soon as I get sicheeeated!!!!!




    U


----------



## Tikki (Aug 29, 2011)

Had a great time with everyone ..especially my buddy Christian.  Everyone was so nice to him and made him feel so welcomed and I truly appreciate that.

It was great seeing everyone and cutting the fool with yall. However; I didn't see any tater salad or cobler????  What's up with that???


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 29, 2011)

I had a really good time! Always good to see you guys! Manny,little buddy of mine had a good time too! His shooting is improving,and I couldn't be more proud of him!
I have to give Al a big ol'  THANK YOU! He gave that young man a bow,and he was so excited about it! It good to know there are still good people still out there!

We returned Sunday to shoot again. This time we returned with his little brother and sister. Donnie met us out there to join us in our fun!


----------

